
Micro Bit makes strange-sounding music - ssalazar
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35868083
======
ssalazar
PS the software shes using is Wekinator[1], in conjunction with ChucK[2].

[1] [http://www.wekinator.org/](http://www.wekinator.org/)

[2] [http://chuck.stanford.edu/](http://chuck.stanford.edu/)

